# dog attack Yikes



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

NOt too bad, but what do I do now?
I caught my dog just in time yesterday. I looked up and she (my dog) had a pigeon down on the ground and was about to have an afternoon snack when I yelled at her and rescued the pigeon from her. The pigeon was obviosly in shock but didn't seem to have any severe injuries. Thank goodness. I took it in my house and put it in a quite place.(not an easy task with 4 small children). I gave it wild bird food and water and it seems to be doing just fine. We were considering letting it go today (24 hours later) when we dicovered it could not fly because the dog had pulled all but 2 of the birds tail feathers out. I was wondering were all those feathers came from. So now what? How long will it take for the tail feathers to grow back in? and when they do, can it live in the wild again or is this going to have to becaome a pet. I would prefer to be able to release it back outside. We live in a beautiful country area and I couldn't imagine not being allowed back out again. Anyhow, I think I'm probably rambling now. I would really appreciate any advise on this.
By th way, can you tell if it's a male or a female?
Thanks!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

baron thanks for taking in this pigeon.  
Feathers usually grow back in about 6 weeks.
As for it not being able to fly, can you feel for any bumps along the wings to see if it's broken.?
Sexing a pigeon is hard to do. But I was told a way that works really well.
Feel for the pelivic bone (it's just before its vent) and if the 2 bones are close together it's a male, if they are apart (about width of finger) it's a female.
There will be others along to help if you have anymore questions (don't be afraid to ask  ).
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Baron,

I am sorry for this accident, but also relieved that the bird is fine.
The tail feathers, if pulled out will grow back in short time, I am not sure how long, hope somebody else knows.
Did you give the bird a thorough exam for any bruises or wounds? The reason I am asking is I have a bird with no tail feathers but he can fly, well ,not too good but short distances he manages ok.
For now let him rest and make sure he is eating and drinking. You can let him walk around a bit and see if the he is holding his wings right, if he walks right, then you can check under the wings and his body.
He might be suffering from something too and that is why your dog got him in the first place.
Let us know how things go and how his droppings are, please, and we take it from there.
Please, do not realease the bird if he cannot fly well.

Thank you for rescuing this little one.

Reti


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, my husband and I looked it over carefully and ther are no other wounds and it's wings seem to be in good condition. we let it walk around the house quite a bit. It seems to enjoy that. it's also seems to be getting more comfortable with us. He's getting kissed and pet a good bit. That reminds me... Do pigeons carry any kind of sickness that I should be concerned about with small children in the house. (don't worry, not other pets in the house, I'm too allergic). anyhow, he definatly can't fly. When he try's, he does a nose dive right to the floor. I'll definatly be looking to you guys for help. 
Thanks again


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Baron,


Thanks for saving this little one...  

Now, when a Dog catches a Pidgeon, it is usually from the Pidgen having been inattentive, usually from being compromised in some way; exhaustion, privation, illness or injury, or, sometimes because they are too young to fly well and were already exhausted or fatigued from not finding enough to eat.

So, the Bird may be ill or injured in some way, or was starving and exhausted to some degree, prior to your Dog having caught it.

None of the illnesses one sees in an indivual Pigeon are of any particular concern for one's own health or that of family members. And their ills are not generally communicable under normal circumstances. Germs from a possibly sick Pigeon, fade to insignificance compared to most people's children's germs, which are 'people germs' seeking to share whatever their version of the 'flu or cold or rash of the week is.

Basic simple hygene is sensible and all that is needed for one's dealing with these Birds. Just washing one's hands and so on, which one does whether one has been gardening, out in some public place, or touching anything otherpeople's kids play with, or as one routinely does for lots of things. 

Pre-schools, Day-Care facilities and grammar schools, or the Salt and Pepper Shakers at a Resstaurant, are truely to be concerned about..! 


Likely, the Bird is a juvenile who had suffered from not finding enough to eat for some time, and has some catching up to do to build up his strength again.

This might also be avery young Bird who has never flown yet, in which case, it will not be eating on it's own either.

Or, if it is an adult, he may have been compromised in some way not dangerous to you, but which weakened him or slowed his quality of attention or response.

If the Wings are hanging evenly and close to his Body and show no 'dents' in them, likely they are fine.

If you could post an image of the Bird, showing him generally from the side and showing his face, we likely can tell if the Bird is a young one.

How do the poops look? Can you describe them?

Is the Bird eating well on it's own? And drinking well?

Does it fluff up at all, like an 'Artichoke'?

Does it make any sounds?

Can you inspect his body where the Wings cover it? His armpits and sides under there?

Often, Dogs will make eye-tooth punctures there in these areas, which one would not see unless one looks, and these do not tend to bleed much, but they can be a danger for infections developeing.


Let us know...

Best wishes,

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Baron,
> 
> So, the Bird may be ill or injured in some way, or was starving and exhausted to some degree, prior to your Dog having caught it.
> 
> ...


Hello Baron,

There are many factors that can contribute to a pigeon becoming grounded. Starvation is a major one. A good indication of a starving pigeon is a very sharp keel (breast) bone. Run your finger down his chest area. If there's more bone than meat, your new found friend probably hasn't seen a decent meal in quite some time, for whatever reason. 
A pigeon who is suffering from lack of food/water will become grounded in no time, thereby being a prime target for any predator.

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

Well he (I guess, he) really seems to be doing quite good. His wings deffinatly work just fine and there are no dents to be found. I'm pretty sure he wasn't starving, for a bird he seems kinda heavy. At least heavier than I expected a pigeon to be. His chest is well rounded. He was caught (by the dog) next to the bird feeder so maybe he was just distracted.
Ok, I haven't got a clue why you guys want to know about his poop  , but here goes. It looks like an egg, sunny side up. Except not yellow in the middle. I have had pet cockteils in the past and it looks like theirs.
The only noise he makes is a little grunt when ever I kiss his little head. Other than that he's pretty quiet. He's not as big as some I have seen down town, but he's not little either. It's late here now, so I'll try to find my camera tomorrow and send you guys some pictures. You'll love him, He's a real cuttie  
Pam


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh yea... Will we be able to free him again some day when he can fly well, or is he going to be the family pet. I certainly don't mind having him, I just can't imagine being free one day then not.
Pam


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pam,


So far so good then...

He should be eating well and drinking well and so on, and poops should be about like the size of a 'Raisen' or so, and be green-brown, and white...

Who knows, he may have been distracted or just tired or something...a few weeks good food and rest will do him good...

Best wishes,

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

So will I be able to release him or is he going to be the family pet?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Injured adult pigeons who have fully recovered are usually releasable back to their patch, to be with others.

Trick is to be absolutely sure that their flying skills haven't been compromised, and that they are healthy and strong. 

A few weeks care, as was suggested, should hopefully get him back to pigeon normality. Unless, of course, he decides he doesn't actually want to go anywhere 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

baron said:


> So will I be able to release him or is he going to be the family pet?



Hi Baron,

Time will tell...

If you at liesure, can find an experienced rehabber to evaluate him...that might be good. trial flights somewhere roomy enough, with the ability to get him back if he does not fly well...

And as others have mentioned, if he is not close to 100 percent, release would likely cause him to perish, unless it is some area with easy living for Pidgeons, where Seeds are plump and nourishing and are easy to find, where there are no Cats Dogs or Hawks, in a mild clime, where all the Hens are demur, coy, sweet tempered, and good looking...and all the Squabs, above average...

(...kind of an allusion or borrowing, of 'Prairie Home Companion'...Lol...sorry...)


Phil
el ve


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone, you guys have been a huge help!

I'm thinking now that maybe our new friend is a female. I felt the pelvic bones like suggested and I could defifinatly feel a space between them. About half the size of my index finger. Is that right? My son has named her 
"Mr. Bubbles" maybe that needs to be Mrs. Bubbles. I don't know, I may be way off base.
Anyhow she/he is eating and drinking more than thought she would so I guess that's all good. She's still super shy around us and would of coarse rather not be bothered. I made a home for her with an old dresser drawer. I put some clean shavings in the bottom of it from my horse barn. Then I taped a horse blanket bar across the top as a perch and put a laundry basket upside down on top of that. It's pretty crude looking but it seems to be working ok. She gets out and walks around the house some (mostly when we're gone), then gets back in when she's uncomfortable. She seems to really like the confinement of the laundry basket. She would try to get back in it if I got her out.
That's why i wanted to know if she was going to be a new permenant member of our family. If so, then I guess I better go find a sizeable bird cage. I don't really want to spend the money right now if I don't have to. 
I went looking for pigeon food, but I didn't have any luck. All we have is the local super wal-mart and they don't carry pigeon food. They do carry a variety of wild bird seed so I bought a couple different kinds and mixed them. Should I be tring harder to find something else?
Anyhow, There I going rambling again. If i do this right, here's a couple of pics of our new friend. Something is wrong with my camera so the quality isn't great, sorry.
Pam


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

I know, the pics didn't come out. My files are too big and I don't know what to do about it. sorry
Pam


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hi Pam,
Thanks for the update on Mr. Bubbles. It's GREAT news his doing so well.
You can buy pigeon seed at you local pet store, wal-mart never did carry it. (mother works there)
About the pictures you can create a file at: 

http://www.webshots.com/homepage.html 

My pictures are also too big to put on here so I just create a file there and post the webcite here so everyone can look.  
Good Luck with Mr. Bubbles
Hilary Dawn

PS- by the sound of the space between the pelvic bones it sounds to be a male, so his name suits him.


----------



## baron (Jun 5, 2005)

We have lift off!!!  

After one unsuccesful attemp to fly away, "Mr Bubbles" came back in and extended his vacation by a week. Then yesterday we tried again and he flew right up and sat above the house for about 5 minuted. Then he took off and flew vey high in the sky and the whole family watched as he fly out of sight.
We'll miss "mr. Bubbles", but I'm sure he's happy to be soaring the skys again.

Thanks for everyones help. We really appreciated it.

Pam


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Baron.
What a success story. I know it must have been sad to watch him take off, but I am sure he'll be back for a vist (and a snack).

Reti


----------

